# My Cemetery Columns All Finished With Leering Skeleton



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I added my take on the leering skeleton to my columns! Check out the video below and let me know what you think!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

They look terrific Bigant. Nice extra effect on the skeleton movement. How about showing us some night shots? Also - do you have plans for a fence?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love those columns! Also love the movement on the skelly! Very impressive!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He needs a hat

Aside from this already looking great, I expect the combination of the uplighting from the column lamp below the skellie combined with the light thrown by his lantern will add to the creep factor. I second DarkLore's request for some night shots


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh, Bigant, this is one fantastic prop. I absolutely LOVE the skellie on top, and Roxy is right, with the variant flame look and the movement, this prop is going to be unbelievable at night. Have you given any thought to your lantern placement on your columns?...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally hot prop!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The leering skeleton on the column is a wonderful addition. I love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! I love the idea of having it on the column. Good idea!!! I also just subscribed to your Youtube channel..so i'm looking forward to checking out some more of your videos.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look fantastic!!!! Wonderful job.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! as for a gate I have a gate already that I use each year it should go good with the new columns this year hopefully! I will get some night shots as soon as I can


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

love the movement, I was trying to figure out how to make my rowing pirate movement, thanks for the idea!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

scarrycher said:


> love the movement, I was trying to figure out how to make my rowing pirate movement, thanks for the idea!


Thanks! I actually bought this motor last year but wasnt really able to use it for anything I wanted to because of the whole going back and forth when it hits too much tension. I wanted it to open my coffin lid for me but it proved to be too heavy and would simply go back and forth without ever opening it. So I decided to use that to my advantage this year !


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

looks awesome man...


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I am new to this fourm and just started my own home haunt, I am glad to see I'm not crazy (like my husband thinks) for working on halloween props sence Nov. 1.. you guys give me so many ideas  I just needed justifacation..


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder if the kids will step foot in the yard this halloween..........


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

mys197gt said:


> I wonder if the kids will step foot in the yard this halloween..........


I was surprised by how many kids didnt want to come in last year I am sure even less will want to this year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great prop!! Love the scale of the columns and the skeleton on top is such a new and fresh idea. Nice to see things no one has done before. Looking forward to seeing the after dark shots. Terrific job!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

BIGANT said:


> I was surprised by how many kids didnt want to come in last year I am sure even less will want to this year!


I meant your own kids!!!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

mys197gt said:


> I meant your own kids!!!!!


Oh Im sure they will, and will most likely try to climb everything in sight as well!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent use of the Leering concept. I love it. Nice job!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I like it! Very nice!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool looking columns. A great effect people will like.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Where did you get the motor you used ? Or what kind was it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Where did you get the motor you used ? Or what kind was it?


Rotisserie motor. About a minute and a half into the video, you'll see a closeup of the mechanism and how it's set up inside the column.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> Where did you get the motor you used ? Or what kind was it?


yup it was a rotisserie motor I bought at Lowes for around 30 bucks. It comes with a 4 foot long piece of square bar to put in it as well which is what I used to attach the skeleton to.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Nicely crafted!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What I think is that you made some awesome columns, with an awesome skeleton on top, and also did the movement and design in very cool simple way. Bravo to you and your columns.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

Headless said:


> They look fantastic!!!! Wonderful job.


I second...I love the movement..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I didnt know that type of motor would change direction like that.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! I cant wait till the big night to see what the TOTs think of them!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*BIGANT that thing moves like it is real. Love it. You should give it a cool name because there will be a lot of copys this year and beyond. *


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

AMAZING please how do you get foam to stick onto the frame


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You've done an excellent job! Looks like you have done this kind of thing before. You made it look effortless. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats really great.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome job on those, I like it, I like it alot!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

dead hawk said:


> AMAZING please how do you get foam to stick onto the frame


Actually there are made completely out of wood no foam at all so they weigh a ton!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

wow thats amazing i bet they weigh a ton wow


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic! love that!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool.


----------

